

Ask HN: Creative ways to find an online, remote job? - dturnbull

My girlfriend is a native Japanese speaker (and fluent in English), and I told her that it wouldn&#x27;t be tricky to find some sort of online customer support gig, but then it&#x27;s turned out to be a lot more difficult than I expected to simply find appropriate jobs.<p>Aside from checking job boards and checking the &quot;Careers&quot; pages of companies you think might have an opening, what are some creative ways to find a job online?<p>I&#x27;m tempted to attempt banner advertising, for instance, so the jobs come to her, although I&#x27;m sure there are cleverer approaches I haven&#x27;t considered.
======
phantom_oracle
The problem is one of supply.

Any post that says "Remote" and is prominent on "Who is Hiring" or
"weworkremotely" is getting 100s of applicants per posting.

If you're someone that knows someone that knows... that is the better way at
getting a remote position for your girlfriend.

Lastly, you shouldn't treat online customer support as a "by-the-way" type of
job. I have found that customer support is sometimes the only interaction
companies have with clients and this can become a major lifeline/lead-feed if
managed well.

------
wallflower
From a while back, Jamie Varon created
[http://twittershouldhireme.com](http://twittershouldhireme.com).

[http://www.problogger.net/archives/2009/03/23/how-to-use-
soc...](http://www.problogger.net/archives/2009/03/23/how-to-use-social-media-
to-land-the-job-of-your-dreams/)

------
chrisked
You can try marketplaces like Elance, odesk for the beginning. However, I
suggest building your own brand so that potential customers can find you. Does
your girlfriend have a website, blog online? I believe it is important to have
some sort of online presence of you try to work remotely.

------
kolyaflash
I created a slightly-unusual-CV (www.hireme.link) for that purpose, posted a
link on a few resources and sent to dozen companies. I may say, that the
effect is almost absent. Of course that's up to your person, but that's my
case.

------
percept
How about identifying likely customers (why not make it a business?) and
reaching out to them via email with a brief proposal?

"Careers" usually means HR, and unless there's a job already listed they're of
no use.

------
rickboerebach
Maybe this could be of any use? [https://work-opportunities-without-a-
diploma.zeef.com/robin....](https://work-opportunities-without-a-
diploma.zeef.com/robin.good)

